# Home Theatre Setup - Questions



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

elementz said:


> Disclaimer: I am sure I will have many more questions than the ones below so please bear with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lots of experimenting to do. The more care you put into it the better the results. I'd need to see the layout to go any further, but I'm sure you have the basic idea. 

PS -The subwoofer should go in the front stage, near a solid wall preferably. The closer to a corner, the "boomier" it will sound. You should also deaden bass reflections - do a search on bass traps.


----------

